# Amplificador macrotec quemado



## troyanoivan (Dic 7, 2009)

Hola colegas necesito de sus ayudas estoy tratando, de que ande mi amplificador macrotec BMX 7de 300+300 _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-64485868-potencia-600-watts-macrotec-bmx-nueva-oferta-cgarantia-_JM_.
El tema es que no puedo hacer andar los canales, cuando levanto el pote me empieza a distorsionar, pero desconfió de los mje340 porque hace tiempo la había reparado y después nunca más hasta ahora. Porque desconfió de los mje340 por que tenía antes los kse340.
He hecho las mil y unas arreglo los 2 canales y lo mismo levantan con ruido pero no gano potencia. 
Por favor si alguien me corrige ¿se pueden levantar los transistores de salida del amplificador para saber cómo le está llegando sonido? Eso hice levante los trs de potencia y escucho = que cuando están puestos subo volumen distorsión todo el tiempo bajo con un poco menos, sin levantar potencia. Los tip35c los mido y marcan bien los mje340, el tip42 también y trs relacionados están ok. 
Adjunto el circuito a ver si me pueden dar una mano estuve estudiando y creo que puedo poner en lugar de los mje340 a el tip41c . Un saludo




> Por esquema corregido, ver post#14


----------



## Cacho (Dic 7, 2009)

Ay, dios... Son una bolsa de gusanos estos tipos de Macrotec dibujando los esquemas.

El esquema ese es de un cuasicomplementario ordinario, sin nada especial, y con una alimentación de +-50V.
La salida hecha con un TIP35C por lado está muy subdimensionada.

Fuera de eso, por lo que describís el problema puede venir de la fuente. ¿La probaste? Si el voltaje se viene en picada al exigirle corriente, es más que lógico que no te de volumen.
El sacar los transistores de potencia también es válido para probarlo, pero tenés que tener presente que sólo vas a tener señal "buena" a bajo volumen. Si lo subís vas a tenér siempre distorsión.
Lo otro a revisar es la "super protección ultra no-sé-qué" que traen. Son Q5 y Q6, junto con los pocos componentes que los rodean. Verificá que los dos transistores esos anden bien.

Lo demás no es preocupante. KSE340 y MJE340 son reemplazos directos y no hay problemas. Si se te ocurre cambiar algún 340 por un TIPXX tené cuidado con los pines, que no van igual (están justito al revés )

Saludos

PS: Ya que estamos, ¿Podés poner unas fotos del bicho este?


----------



## Juan Jose (Dic 7, 2009)

Hola. La verdad que esta enq***do el diagramita! 
Bueno, me parece que tenes los valores de R1 y R3 mal. Deben ser de 0.33 ohms y no de 33 ohms. Ya que esta valor levanta mayor caida de tension para la misma corriente y la proteccion (q5) arranca antes (mucho antes).

saludos
Juan Jose


----------



## Cacho (Dic 7, 2009)

El valor está arriba de la resistencia, dice "R33 5W". Son 0,33 Ohm nomás.
Después hay un 33, sí, para confundir al que agarre el plano. Está dibujado para que sea más fácil llevársela al ladri que las vende que arreglarla uno mismo.
Fijate que las dos resistencias dicen ser iguales.

La protección apuesto a que está hecha con Q5 y Q6, pero mal dibujada. No creo que Q6 controle el bias,para eso usa los dos diodos (¡tenemos un clase B!).
El esquema tiene errores, ya nomás empezando por el par de entrada (Q7 y Q8) hecho con dos PNP con los emisores a... ¿-V?
Creo que si lo mirás con más detalle le vas a encontrar errores por todos lados. No te fíes mucho del esquema.

Saludos


----------



## Juan Jose (Dic 7, 2009)

Si perdon por el exabrupto. 

confunde con los valores. Solo que se asegure que miden eso.
0.33 ohm

el resto, no me parece muy confiable.

podes subir fotos del interior de potencia?
 gracias

juan jose


----------



## troyanoivan (Dic 7, 2009)

Hola colegas disculpen por (mi diagrama) ajajajas soy un burro lo sé, es horrible pero es lo único que pude hacer con la placa en mano sé que es re contra burro pero bueno después lo vuelvo  a hacer, lo  hice nada más para guiarlos.
Las resistencias que ustedes me dicen están bien son de 33ohm en 5watts siempre cuando lo arreglaba se las colocaba y andaba de 10es.
Por la parte de sacar los trs de potencia quería saber eso si se escuchaba bien osea sin distorsión, pero acá hace ruido, por el tema de la fuente la hice nueva,(me quedo en corto un cap electrolítico de 4700uf en 50v )nunca me había pasado. Según varios diseños de amplificadores la mayoría tiene en los emisores de los trs de entrada una resistencia de 22kohm et casi que modifique eso pero bueno quería sacarme la duda de cómo se debe de escuchar sin los transistores de potencia.
Bueno colegas a lo pedido como no tengo cámara pero si le había sacado hace años fotos con mi celu les subo también las que encontré por internet para que lo vean un saludo grande todo ayuda .
Pdt. Barnice de nuevo la placa para hacer una prueba ejeje


----------



## Juan Jose (Dic 7, 2009)

hola. bueno para mi que es una etapa similar a la RCA pero le pusieron tip35 porque se aguantan mas corriente. 
La tension de cuanto es? + / - 50 vcc?
si es asi es de 170 w en 4 ohms mientras de la fuente

5W0R33 es una resistencis de 0.33 ohms por 5 watts de disipacion.

El cambioi de mj a tip es como te dijo Cacho. ojo con las patas.

por lo de distorsionar yo revisaria:
1 los diodos principalmente los del bias ya que si esta alguno mal esta etapa no tiene regulacion mediante preset y uno solo que este defectuoso ya inside.
2 los tr de la entrada no sea cosa que el diferencial este abierto y estes solo amplificando media onda.
3 los tr exitadores por el mismo motivo

busca el ampli RCA 130 watts que ahi hay mas info seobre este tipo de circuiotos cuasicomplementario. Tosos los tr de salida NPN (en la epoca de gloria de los RCA no se conseguian facil los PNP)

saludos y suerte

Juan Jose


----------



## troyanoivan (Dic 7, 2009)

Hola Juan si se alimenta con 50+50 juas juas 0.33 SOY UN BURRO por dios perdonen ajajj tenían razón que vergüenza recién me fijo bueno apenas las consigo pruebo a ver que pasa y les comento mil gracias mil gracias.
Por la parte de los trs estoy colocándolos nuevos y están ok 
Un saludo


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 7, 2009)

Cacho dijo:


> *Ay, dios... Son una bolsa de gusanos estos tipos de Macrotec dibujando los esquemas.*.........


Me recuerdan a los esquemas de "Plaquetrucho"


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 7, 2009)

Pensaba que hablaban de un Crown "Macrotech".

Por acá tambien se fabrican amplificadores nacionales, pero no con tantas #vueltas#.
Y son faciles de reparar, ya que la mayoría son el mismo diagrama nada mas que con más transistores y mas poder en la fuente.


----------



## Juan Jose (Dic 7, 2009)

Aca te paso un link https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...ador-130-watts-modul-tecnis-26286/#post215500 donde se habla mucho de este amplificador (por lo menos de una topologia muy parecida)

Tambien te paso un PDF con unas placas que armé en su momento para hacer un ampli sencillo MUY MUY barato y que la verdad no tiene ajustes. Tiene algunos componentes cambiados para poder funcionar a 4 ohms. Asi tiraba con 50 + 50 vcc y un trafo de 8 amperes (aha 8 x 72 ....... 550 watts aprox) por un rendimiento del 65 % (tipico de esta topologia) le sacas unos 375 watts rms sobre 4 ohms a las dos placas!)

Una cosa, la sencibilidad es muy baja, apenas 300 mv (cuando la de una etapa amplificadora profecional es de alrededor de .8 a 1 volt rms) esto hace que si no tenes un compresor o limitador a la entrada de tu potencia con una consola normal la pasas de largo (como dicen aca) o lo que es lo mismo de tanto distorsionar se quema. No quiere decir esto que esté mal diseñada ni que la reparacion sea mala, simplemente hay que ver el uso que le estas dando ya que no es una etapa muy elaborada y ya tiene sus años de diseño muy superado por los nuevos.

saludos

Juan jose


----------



## Cacho (Dic 7, 2009)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Me recuerdan a los esquemas de "Plaquetrucho"


Sí, a mí también me trajo alguna reminiscencia...

Como sea, creo que el esquema lo hizo TroyanoIvan. Si lo hiciste vos, bueno, vaya y pase.
Si lo hizo el señor Macrotec... Colgadle del palo mayor, y de algún órgano sensible preferentemente.

Saludos


----------



## lDIMEBAGl (Dic 7, 2009)

Por dios que fabricacion ordinaria esas potencias macrotec...pensar que uno una vez me la recomendo y tuve la idea de hacerme de una de esas hno:


----------



## troyanoivan (Dic 8, 2009)

Colegas eran las resistencias de 0,33 habia puesto de 33ohm  la verdad no se por qué me paso esto jajaja debe de ser el cansancio les comento que reemplace los kse340 por los tip41 Obviamente con su correspondiente colocación que es como dijo un colega exactamente al revés. Quedando así el equipo funcionando correctamente.
Un saludo muchas gracias hacía rato que no lo podía hacer funcionar al maldito 


adjunto el diagrama con las resistencias correspondientes saludos

Cacho podrias eliminar el primer diagrama que tiene el error de las resistencias un saludo


----------



## Cacho (Dic 8, 2009)

Aclarado en el primero dónde encontrar este esquema.

Saludos y felicitaciones por tu arreglo exitoso.


----------



## Juan Jose (Dic 8, 2009)

Ok. me alegro por tu resultado positivo. !!!!

Ahora, vamos por la mejoria, . 

Diagrama: Seria muy interesante redibujarlo y adaptar ese diagrama a uno mas convencional. Del tipo *general *para un amplificador. Etapa diferencial, amplificador de corriente, amplificador de tension y proteccion.

Etapa de potencia: por lo que se ve es muy *basica.* Pero si tienes conocimientos de electronica puedes con ella hacer muchas mejoras. 
En principio agregarle filtrado para mejorar la respuesta en graves, un par de vumetros para saber cuando està al limite y un corte termico con un termostato que corte la alimentacion y permita que se enfrie (aunque tiene un cooler que habria que ver si funciona bien donde esta, aveces solo esta y no tiene un desempeño óptimo que permita extraer el aire caliente de la unidad). 

Un retardo de encendido y proteccion contra cc no vendria mal ya que la placa no parece tenerla.

Cortocircuitos no me parece que soporte. Un fuse a la salida no estaria mal para proteger tus parlantes.

Bueno, comentarios nada mas. 

saludos y me alegro que funcione.

Juan Jose


----------



## troyanoivan (Dic 8, 2009)

Juan Jose Me gustaria saber si tenes algun circuito para protección para salidas, de retardo de encendido y para ganar mas en graves un saludo
pdt: vuelvo a hacer el diagrama pero como lo piden apenas lo termine lo posteo¡¡ saludos


----------



## Juan Jose (Dic 8, 2009)

troyanoivan dijo:


> Juan Jose Me gustaria saber si tenes algun circuito para protección para salidas, de retardo de encendido y para ganar mas en graves un saludo
> pdt: vuelvo a hacer el diagrama pero como lo piden apenas lo termine lo posteo¡¡ saludos


 
Para ganar en graves NO tenes un circuito general parta un amplificador como el tuyo que es una etapa de potencia. Si puedes hacer cosas como circuito de sonoridad para a bajo volumen aumentar lso graves y los agudos pero en general para una etapa de potencia el diseño es el que te dicta cuantos graves va a tener. Dentro de este está que respuesta en frecuencia tiene tu amplificador y cuan bien diseñada está la fuente de alimentacion. Entre ellas la sobre de potencia en esta última generalmente ayuda en los casos en que las excursiones de graves en la musica necesitan de esa energia extra para poder descargarla en los parlantes.

Respecto de la proteccion y retardo, pues hay muchisima info pero en el foro hay varios circuitos que puedes construir ya que estan probados.

Mira por acá y *utiliza el buscador *

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/protector-retardo-conexion-altavoces-15420/

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...endido-parlantes-altavoces-bocinas-etc-18230/

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...endido-parlantes-altavoces-bocinas-etc-18230/

http://sound.whsites.net/project33.htm


saludos  Juan Jose


----------



## Walter David (Ago 20, 2011)

Yo tengo un modelo similar supestestamente de 800w, de salida tiene 6 transistores mj15024 por canal originalmente tenia mj15003 y se me quemo hace poco tiempo le cambie transistores de salida y tambien del pre que estaban dudosos  y se vuelve a quemar si alguien me puede ayudar gracias.


----------



## Juan Jose (Ago 20, 2011)

Hola. Si puedes deberias subir fotos de las placas para ver posibles componentes que deberias cambiar por las dudas 
Una etapa con 6 transistores finales debe tener algunas cnsideraciones que las generales de un transistor NO. 

Si se quema despues de un tiempo seguramente es por tr truchos o por regulacion incorrecta de vias. 

Leete el post de puesta en marcha de etapoas de potencia, el de transistores falsificados y luego seguimos. 

saludos y suerte

Juan Jose


----------



## Walter David (Ago 26, 2011)

Aqui les dejo unas fotos de mi macrotec quemada


----------



## Juan Jose (Sep 9, 2011)

Walter, no alcanzo a ver bien pero me parece que no es una etapa prolijamente armada.

Bueno, algunas cosas a ver: 

primero debes comprobar que la tarjeta funcione correctamente SIN transistores de salida. O sea, pruebas todos los tr y diodos y res y cap etc. etc y conectas la tarjeta y debe sacar audio muy despacito solo por los drivers. 

Luego, testeas los tr finales que vas a reemplazar. TODO es una regla de oro en estas etapas. 

Luego si, conmenzar con las pruebas y regilaciones finales. 

No levantaste un plano de la tarjeta? Tiene resistencias bobinadas o veo mal
Los driver son los laterales? los cambiaste los dos? ganancias iguales? 
Se quema solo una parte (la pos o la neg) de la etapa? 

bueno hay trabajo. 

saludos y suerte

Juan jose


----------



## Walter David (Sep 19, 2011)

hola juan jose si son resistencias bobinadas una para cada tr de salida,los tr de los laterales son tr35c,luego sigue tr41c y tr42c(uno de cada uno) y los mas pequeños son bd139 y bd140,con respecto a la quemadura de las etapas te cuento que una me quemo tres tr de salida y en la tarjeta se abrieron resistencias lado negativo con respecto a la otra etapa quemo un tr negativo y uno positivo de salida y en la tarjeta se abrieron varias resistencias de bajo valos, lo raro es que no quemo ningun tr ni draiver de las tarjetas solo resistencias bueno habra que seguir revisando tendria que verificar bien el tema de las ganacias puede ser ese mi problema saludos!!!!!


----------



## Juan Jose (Sep 27, 2011)

Walter David dijo:


> hola juan jose si son resistencias bobinadas una para cada tr de salida,los tr de los laterales son tr35c,luego sigue tr41c y tr42c(uno de cada uno) y los mas pequeños son bd139 y bd140,con respecto a la quemadura de las etapas te cuento que una me quemo tres tr de salida y en la tarjeta se abrieron resistencias lado negativo con respecto a la otra etapa quemo un tr negativo y uno positivo de salida y en la tarjeta se abrieron varias resistencias de bajo valos, lo raro es que no quemo ningun tr ni draiver de las tarjetas solo resistencias bueno habra que seguir revisando tendria que verificar bien el tema de las ganacias puede ser ese mi problema saludos!!!!!


 
Bueno en etapas con tr en paralelo hay que tener muy bien claro la procednecia de los transistores y que estén apareado. 
En el foro hay un probador de trnasistores para detectar los truchos. 
Tambien hay que tener el Bias bien ajustado. 
Las R bobinadas me parece que las podes cambiar por las standar de 0.33 x 10 watts. 

Levantaste un esquema de la unidad?. 
Tambien puedes medir la fuente y cambiar la placa por una del foro que esté bien documentada y con algunos comentarios positivos como la PA300 o alguna del foro diagrama de amplificadores. 

suerte y saludos. 

Juan José.


----------

